# Tangible: turning digital models into 3D sculptures



## cmhardw (Sep 2, 2011)

Tangible
*A project to create 3D sculptures from a digital model*

Hi everyone,

Most of the blindfolded solvers on this forum will have heard me talk about my "synergistic" memorization method. I got the idea after much input from a friend of mine who also works at Full Sail University, Eric Askue, in regards to how he creates sculptures and digital art.

Eric has helped me out a lot to cross train in order to improve my blindfolded cubing technique, and he recently started up a project on Kickstarter as a fund raiser for his new project called Tangible. The art he creates is absolutely amazing, and he is providing 3D sculptures and other really great pieces for those who donate to help him get his operation off the ground!

This is a project where Eric will be able to create real world 3D sculptures from a digital model created on the computer. He uses 3D printing to create a prototype mold, which he then casts into resin to create a 3D sculpture of the original digital model. Eric's aim is to be able to allow the students in his class as well as novice through expert sculptors to use his process and equipment to create 3D sculptures out of their original digital models created using software like Maya and ZBrush.

Check out some of the artwork he created, all of which he is offering to those who help donate to get his project up and running. He has everything from stickers, posters, t-shirts, all the way to 3D sculptures of the digital models he's created (pictures below).















If you're interested in the project and would like to donate, or if you know someone who may be interested, tell them to watch the video where Eric explains the process, and his project, more in depth. Here is the link to the main kickstarter page where he is trying to launch his project as well.

Tangible
*A project to create 3D sculptures from a digital model*

Enjoy!


----------



## Owen (Sep 2, 2011)

That's very interesting!


----------

